# Water line repair



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Homeowner sees his water bill has 17K gallons on it, we find the leak on a line feeding the outside hosebibs, I fixed the line, the water was bubbling out of the ground underneath a raised platform with condenser units on it. 



























































The line was bent at a tight raidius around that post that's why the crack formed, and because someone hit it while installing the corrugated pipe for the downspout. I had to get creative with the fittings to make it work. The leak went undetected because the water was seeping into a drain tile


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rain or shine glue... Nice


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Rain or shine glue... Nice


What's so bad about it?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> What's so bad about it?


No offense, but where I'm from it is regarded by many plumbers as a product for handy hacks. It isn't allowed to be used inside of a structure and since water service isn't run in PVC in Colorado, only sprinkler guys and handy hacks use it.

Personally, I don't have an issue with it if allowed by local code.....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Around here you can't use it on DWV.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

greenscoutII said:


> No offense, but where I'm from it is regarded by many plumbers as a product for handy hacks. It isn't allowed to be used inside of a structure and since water service isn't run in PVC in Colorado, only sprinkler guys and handy hacks use it.
> 
> Personally, I don't have an issue with it if allowed by local code.....


Code allows it here, all of the service lines here are PVC, when plumbing above ground or when everything is dry we use clear glue, but everything was moist here and water was dripping slowly from the pipe so thats why we used it, no offense taken


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Only irrigation guys use it here... Then wonder why their lines go boom.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Only irrigation guys use it here... Then wonder why their lines go boom.


We use it and never had problems, but of course a good joint starts with thurogh priming and a even application of glue, 2 things the irrigation guys fail to do, we/I prime the joint good after making shure the pipe is clean and apply a even coat of glue , then when the fitting and pipe are pushed together the fitting gets turned 1/2 of a turn to spread the glue and set the fitting, doing that we never had any problems.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> We use it and never had problems, but of course a good joint starts with thurogh priming and a even application of glue, 2 things the irrigation guys fail to do, we/I prime the joint good after making shure the pipe is clean and apply a even coat of glue , then when the fitting and pipe are pushed together the fitting gets turned 1/2 of a turn to spread the glue and set the fitting, doing that we never had any problems.


You are correct. Primer is the key. If you read the back of the can it will tell you that the product _may_ be used without primer where allowed by local code. The way a lot of guys read that is, "Hey, with this here blue stuff we don't need no primer!" They will have joint failures every time.

Do it the way you described and it will be just fine......


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad I learned how to glue up PVC in this thread, been doing it wrong the whole time...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

greenscoutII said:


> You are correct. Primer is the key. If you read the back of the can it will tell you that the product may be used without primer where allowed by local code. The way a lot of guys read that is, "Hey, with this here blue stuff we don't need no primer!" They will have joint failures every time.
> 
> Do it the way you described and it will be just fine......


Yeah I been doing it like that for a while, alot of failed joints I've seen were because primer wasn't used or the pipe/fitting was dirty, or be because not enough glue was used.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rain and shine is of the devil, I have been using it for repairs for years.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Rain and shine is of the devil, I have been using if for repairs for years.


Do you prime the pipe and fittings when using it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Do you prime the pipe when using it?


Always, cleaned with a rag, and primer applied


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Always, cleaned with a rag, and primer applied


Same thing here


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I just pour a bit of primer in the glue and call it good !!!!! Lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I just pour a bit of primer in the glue and call it good !!!!! Lol


:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Spin n grin!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually here in Florida the water department also use it when they connect to the water meter..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> ...Then wonder why their lines go boom.


It's not polite to lay blame of poor workmanship on a product.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> It's not polite to lay blame of poor workmanship on a product.


I agree


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Any one ever see the primer and glue in a aerosol can?? They had it at the supply house here ... Spray glue with primer in it !!! How funny!!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Any one ever see the primer and glue in a aerosol can?? They had it at the supply house here ... Spray glue with primer in it !!! How funny!!!


They gave me a can...it sits on a shelf. Maybe one day it will be worth some money. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a free can, and used it, I was an artist that day. :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> I agree


Of course you do.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's not polite to lay blame of poor workmanship on a product.


That coupled with terrible piping lay outs, I should have added..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Any one ever see the primer and glue in a aerosol can?? They had it at the supply house here ... Spray glue with primer in it !!! How funny!!!


Wth that's funny, I'm surprised it ain't sold at blowes or home deepthroat, it seems stuff like that ends up at the big box stores


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Of course you do.


Not trying to be rude, what is that supposed to imply?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing wrong with blue glue, it sets up in half the time of regular glue


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I used blue glue in maintenance at a university!! One time glued a 2" on sprinkler pipe and turned it on two hours later with 100lb of pressure on it. And it held like a champ. But I wouldn't use it on dwv


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use this glue exclusively. Always on water, never on wast and 99% of the waste I run is ABS anyways.










For service I don't know of a better glue out there. Good to 160 psi in 10 minutes. I've used the Red Hot Blue before but had problems so I switched to this about 10 years ago and never looked back.








Paul


----------

